# Yay!! Getting a new camera.



## LynandIndigo

Hi. Everyone... As you all know I haven't been able to take photos of Indi or any subject. My camera had to be sent away to Sydney to the repair shop. They sent word back to say that the lens in my Sony camera was faulty. I was a bit upset as my camera has been sitting in Sydney for over 8 weeks... The camera house here in bundy lost my warrenity then they released that it was done a week after I bought it I didn't know how to register it online so they did it. Anyways they found it and sent it to Mac in America. The camera house sent them 15 emails about my camera and they ignored them every time. Till last Monday they finely sent word through that they believe I had resisted my camera and now they only gave out 325USD which is $425 in Australia. It is going to cost $590 to fix it and that is what I bought it for. The camera house had enough of the Mac warrenity and have now wiped. Them they are not dealing with them anymore they said they are to much trouble.

I am putting on an 80th party for my mum on Saturday so the camera house is lending me a camera for the day. Which is really nice of them. They said that is the least they could do. The camera house said it is not my fault that the camera I bought was faulty lucky I just caught the warrenty just in time.

When the warranty lot say you get a new free camera you don't you only get a rebuilt one. The camera house have been really good to me so they are getting me a new camera the same one but the next latest model I had a xh300 they are giving me the 400 it should be here at the end of August. This will be my birthday present for the 8th. What bad luck I have been having with my camera but after all of this mess I am ending up with a new camera 12 months warranty no extra cause the camera house isn't dealing with the Mac in America anymore to much trouble. I miss taking photos and sharing them with you guys. This is why I haven't posted any new photos of Indi. I'm happy now..


----------



## Jo Ann

*Yay*

Well done,Lyn!!! Looking forward to more and better pics. Blessings, JA


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> Well done,Lyn!!! Looking forward to more and better pics. Blessings, JA


Thank you JoAnn. I can't wait to try it out. I miss taking photos..


----------



## StarlingWings

Lyn, I'm so glad the camera house has been kind and understanding and that after all this trouble, you get a new camera! :clap: 

I can't wait to see the lovely pictures you always take, this time with a new camera! hoto:


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, I'm so glad the camera house has been kind and understanding and that after all this trouble, you get a new camera! :clap:
> 
> I can't wait to see the lovely pictures you always take, this time with a new camera! hoto:


Thank you. Gi . Gi. Yes I can't wait till I get it. I'll have to relearn how to use it cause it has a few new items on it... Can't await to start taking photos again. This will be my birthday gift.


----------



## SouthernFried

Glad it's all going to work out! Excited to see your pictures again!


----------



## shanebudgie

looking forward to seeing some new photos soon my friend.glad you got that worked out Lyn.Blessings always


----------



## Pegg

I'm so glad everything is working out with your camera!
Looking forward to seeing more beautiful pictures


----------



## Budget baby

icturesplease:Glad it all worked out well in the end Lyn, Indi must of been missing you holding a camera at the ready.


----------



## RavensGryf

Lyn, I'm sorry you've had so much trouble about your camera . But I'm glad they'll be giving you a new one ! That's great news. Looking forward to seeing more beautiful pics from you again soon!


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, I'm so glad the camera house has been kind and understanding and that after all this trouble, you get a new camera! :clap:
> 
> Yes they have been really good they were on my side as it wasn't my fault that the camera lens was faulty. Camera's are spose to last longer than 3 years.. I wanted to take photo's of my mothers party on Saturday they are lending me one to use on the day. I am happy to be getting a brand new one.
> 
> I can't wait to see the lovely pictures you always take, this time with a new camera! hoto:





SouthernFried said:


> Glad it's all going to work out! Excited to see your pictures again!


Thank you. I am really Excited I can't wait to take my photo's again..



shanebudgie said:


> looking forward to seeing some new photos soon my friend.glad you got that worked out Lyn.Blessings always


Thank you Shane. Ill let you know when i have new photo's you will be the first one to know.



Pegg said:


> I'm so glad everything is working out with your camera!
> Looking forward to seeing more beautiful pictures


Thank you Pegg. I am looking forward to sharing my photo's with you all again.



Pretty boy said:


> icturesplease:Glad it all worked out well in the end Lyn, Indi must of been missing you holding a camera at the ready.


Thank you Cathy. I am happy that it worked out to I don't mind paying the extra as long as i get a good new camera to use and not a rebuilt one..



RavensGryf said:


> Lyn, I'm sorry you've had so much trouble about your camera . But I'm glad they'll be giving you a new one ! That's great news. Looking forward to seeing more beautiful pics from you again soon!


Thank you Julie. Oh boy yes it was so much trouble it is really silly that they have my camera in Sydney and it has been there for over 8 weeks now they will send it back and i can use the battery out of it and the camera house is going to put the other one in the bin it doesn't work anymore. It wasn't my fault the lens in the camera was faulty. As you all know my camera is my pride and Joy.


----------



## Niamhf

that must have been such a frustrating process Lyn. I'm glad you got it sorted and I'm sure you're very excited for the arrival of your new camera


----------



## LynandIndigo

Niamhf said:


> that must have been such a frustrating process Lyn. I'm glad you got it sorted and I'm sure you're very excited for the arrival of your new camera


Thank you Niamhf. It's been a very frustrating time for me. But I'm glad it worked out and now I will get a new camera just at the end of August. A nice birthday gift for me. I will be able to take photos of Indi now soon....


----------



## Therm

I look forward to seeing some new pictures from you, Lyn.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Therm said:


> I look forward to seeing some new pictures from you, Lyn.


Thanks Emma. I should have my new camera by the end of August.. I can't wait to starting my pictures again.


----------

